# Nevada Trooper Sentenced in Four-way Fatal Crash



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

A former Nevada state highway policeman was sentenced Tuesday to two to 12 years in state prison for an on-duty crash that killed four Mexican immigrants and badly injured a pregnant teen.
Joshua Corcran, 28, was handcuffed and taken into custody moments after Clark County District Judge Valerie Adair pronounced sentence. His wife, Jennifer, cried and collapsed in the arms of friends as Corcran was led away.
Corcran pleaded guilty in June to five counts of felony reckless driving in the Feb. 19 crash. He did not stand trial.
Authorities said Corcran was speeding at 113 mph (182 kph) and not on an emergency call when his Nevada Highway Patrol cruiser slammed into the back of a Cadillac traveling 52 mph (84 kph) on Interstate 15 just south of Las Vegas. The speed limit was 65 mph (104 kph).
The injured teen, 16-year-old Cecilia Lopez Cruz, of St. George, Utah, was in the courtroom as the sentence was pronounced.








Copyright 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *The Associated Press*
> 
> A former Nevada state highway policeman was sentenced Tuesday to two to 12 years in state prison for an on-duty crash that killed four Mexican immigrants and badly injured a pregnant teen.
> Joshua Corcran, 28, was handcuffed and taken into custody moments after Clark County District Judge Valerie Adair pronounced sentence. His wife, Jennifer, cried and collapsed in the arms of friends as Corcran was led away.
> ...


Jesus -- 113 in a 65 and not on a Code 3??? Was this guy asking for trouble? But then again, maybe he had a reason?


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

tazoez said:


> Jesus -- 113 in a 65 and not on a Code 3??? Was this guy asking for trouble? But then again, maybe he had a reason?


What reason? Suicide?


----------

